# Want To Use Linux for gaming(High End)!!My Options ;)



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to use linux for gaming.Which version of linux should i use(64bit preferred).I wanna play all games such as COD4,Crysis warhead and upcoming Hell's Highway.And is there an alternative for hamachi?
I just have a lot of harddrive space to spare.
Will i be able to browse the internet using EVDO considering 64 bit drivers are unavailable.
I want A GUI based free distro.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

you need windoz


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2008)

But i have heard that's its possible to play windows games on linux.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah but that too by emulating windows in Linux using WINE, so in a way u r using Windows so u r better off using Windows in the first place itself!


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry my bad,shouldn't have asked in the 1st place.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 6, 2008)

^+1 

Mods please lock this thread.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 6, 2008)

Lets check that question out step by step. 



> I want to use linux for gaming.Which version of linux should i use(64bit preferred).I wanna play all games such as COD4,Crysis warhead and upcoming Hell's Highway.And is there an alternative for hamachi?



Yes Linux can be used to some success for gaming as well. I have personally run CoD4 , EQ , Chessmaster and UrT on it. The question is how much of performance are you looking forward to. if you want every single frame you can juice out , then stay away from Linux. On the contrary if you just are looking for an experiment to see what its like and to fool around with Linux then yes go ahead and try it out. Usually most popular games work on Wine but there are exceptions. 

As for Hamachi I believe they have a Linux version also available ? Or at least on their website they do. 



> I just have a lot of harddrive space to spare.


Why not keep Windows for gaming and then put Linux in their for giggles and give it a whirl  .



> Will i be able to browse the internet using EVDO considering 64 bit drivers are unavailable.


I believe I have helped someone here on setting EVDO using the threads here in the forum. Just check out the Ubuntu threads I believe he had Ubuntu as his distro. Also I would recommend starting off with the 32 bit version rather than 64. 


> I want A GUI based free distro.


Many people still believe that Linux is some kind of command line terminal which geeks only use. The truth is far from that. Most Linux versions come with a GUI . You could try out one of the user friendly distros like Ubuntu , Mint, Mandriva etc. 

Also you might want to check out tools like Cedega and Crossover Office/Games.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

why dont you take a seat here 

Infact its quite stupid when people say I want a GUI distro...lolz. Either they have never searched the keyword linux on google in from their birth age or they are too scared to see the picture.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2008)

You simply can't play such graphics intensive games on Linux but I still advise to install ubuntu 8.04.1 64-Bit.Do the gaming part on Windows and leave the rest for Linux be it browsing,chatting,dowloading(which you do quite intensively).In this way you could keep your PC virtually virus free.
As for the games,I once installed Dx 9.0c on ubuntu through wine doors and to my surprise it worked!
Played GUN on highest settings on Linux Half life 2,HL2E1,HL2E2,portal and some other games worked quite well
For games you could try out cedega(Paid),wine(free),playonlinux(free).


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok i will try out ubuntu but only i after i am done playing with Hells Highway.Eagerly waiting for this game.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

naah just stick to windoz, when you are done with your gaming fever or probably you want to spare some time then try linux. May be after your teens.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 7, 2008)

^+1

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 7, 2008)

It is very much possible to do high end gaming, only the publishers have to come out with a native Linux version., eg ,Quake3, UT(all until 3..which is in works), etc etc. If you talk about directx games, then I don't have to say much about it, stick to Windows. Gaming will always suck on Linux until they do it natively, or WINE reaches v10. (..which is of course a far cry)


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 8, 2008)

+1 to Hitboox.. apart from that I am still wondering why Ubisoft didn't come up with Q4 Engine for nix so that makers like Open Arena and oother can prepare nex gen nix games ///////////;0


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ go fsck yourself

edit: this was in reply to a post from a guy who is a spammer. that post has been deleted.

 NO OFFENCE TO THE GUY ABOVE


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 8, 2008)

^^
Chill man..report instead


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

sanitize now !

And yeah I love Doom 3 and engine behind it, so realistic and cool still runs on linux well. Guess OpenGL should be the norm for games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2008)

I have Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04.1 installed on my PC and I wanna play some good games on it.Any suggestions?


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

Why on earth you want to play games on linux ?
 There is specific os built for that and some consoles too

I think you tried gaming last time too and were able to do much hacking ;p


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

^^
Yes I was,in fact I was able to run many games on Ubuntu using wine,wine-doors,some tweaks,playonlinux and cedega.
But I want something Native for linux.I heard Linux native games perform better on than their Windows counterparts.
I tried COD4 (Native) on Mac OS X and it gives me better performance than my Pentium D,2GB RAM,AMD 3650 512 DDR3 PC running Windows.
This proves that UNIX is powerful than DOS and if games are developed for UNIX based OS then it would be nothing but awesome!


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

Yup COD is based on Doom3 engine AFAIK

And that in turn is written by John Carmack using OpenGL. 

OpenGL is open so you get good support in linux. Infact every ID software game can run pretty good in linux. I guess you might want to try Prey as its based on same engine.

Am waiting for Rage and Doom 4


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

I tried out Prey on Mac,it's crap.
Will Doom 4 be there on UNIX based OS's?


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

Yup its using openGL so definitely it will be.

Prey is not crap


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

*store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/software/action_games?mco=MTA5OTg1
Here is the list for all Mac games.Is there any such list for Linux too?I mean decent enough games,not solitaire


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

better ask in Ubuntuforum. You will get quite surprising answers.

Not many are interested in selling games for linux and neither to support it. Some of the games you will know are made as a hobby by some devs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2008)

Its indeed strange. Macintoshes have a tiny market share compared to Linux Machines. Apart from this, only a *tiny* percentage of macs have any graphics card, and only very expensive Mac Pros meet the minimum 8800GT mark. But still, lots of people make games for macintosh.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

^^desktop user share ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^desktop user share ??


Hmm... lets see... Mac Mini and iMac. You use them for GAMING ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

iMac and MacBook Pro can be very well used for gaming.I have tried many games like COD4,Tomb Raider Anniversary,NFS Carbon,UT2k4(with online play),Fable and all of them are native.All give me great frame rates at highest settings.
But nothing beats a PC+Vista for gaming.I admit that.After playing games on PC I compare them to those on Linux an Mac and it's like 'Oh sh!t'.Nothing beats the glory of true PC gaming with Windows


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

^^yup


----------

